# LGB 50101 Throttle w/power supply - what's so special ?



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

Greetings gentlemen,

I have pondered what makes the LGB 50101 so special ? Sure, it's got an integrated 10 amp power supply (which is great and well needed by my layout) and neat little features that let you set 'programmed' braking and acceleration. And I won't lie - I want one ! I have on several occasions whilst on eBay had my chance, but then could not commit to the VERY,VERY high price these units command - $500+


And further more, how does the adjustable braking, acceleration work ? Are they simple 'trim-pots' that work by charging a capacitor and then slowly releasing the power onto the track and locomotive ? I have used simply panel meters, that look almost identical to the ones on the LGB 50101, Jameco sells them here : *http://tinyurl.com/blbsxnv*
..anyway, I have wired these in to watch and monitor the current and voltage on my track, specifically to see the affects of running three or four locomotive on about 200+ feet of track. I wonder if I could make my own version of the LGB 50101 - be a heck of a lot easier to buy one, but it'd be fun to try and build one.

Thank You,
Brett


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

Why, its that pretty little LGB sticker that makes the price ..... lol 

Anyway , its a clean source of DC power. Can be hooked to a tethered remote, so you dont have to be right by the transformer. I believe you can hook reed switches up to it for timed station stops. Nice big amp and volt meters. Trim pots to adjust starting and stopping voltage curves. Some automation features built in to. 

It has not been made for awhile now to so its sort of gaining a collectors value. Plus for a transformer with all that built in the price is not that far off. Look at Bridgeworks prices! 

Most momentum start and stop controllers use transistors with big heat sinks, that slowly release the large emitter- collector current as the base current rises. This keeps the size small by keeping big capacitors off the PC board. You will see mentioned in alot of instructions with these to keep the start and stop block section as small as possible because the transistor don't handle the constant load from the trains without overheating and blowing. 

The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

I now just saw this was listed in the DCC section of the forum. Hopefully a moderated will move it over if they can.


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

I now just saw this was listed in the DCC section of the forum. Hopefully a moderator will move it over if they can.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The power output is rated in watts, so if you pull a lot of amps, the voltage output will lower. 

Great for DC/relay control of the old EPL system.


----------

